# Pennzoil GT-R wallpaper



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Enjoy! 

http://www.wide3d.no/Pennzoil_Nismo1.jpg

/P


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Great Pic*

Thanx for the link.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

here are the rest..

1 
2 

made by Winberg Design.. 3D model


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Amazing stuff! What kind of software is used for this kind of thing? Any chance a 2003 GT500 GTR can be made?


----------



## 400hp (Sep 26, 2002)

wow that is pretty cool!
I like the one called nismo2.

Thanks


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

DCD said:


> *Amazing stuff! What kind of software is used for this kind of thing? Any chance a 2003 GT500 GTR can be made? *


i'm guesing it's either 3DSMAX or lightwave..

ask an expert about that last one


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

awsome stuff


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Ive searched them all and the R34 is the only good 3d model to buy - approx 100 quid for the really good detail...

Tony


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pics 
Thanx


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Done*

It's on my desktop


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superbly done, can't stop ogling at the quality.


----------



## McFly (Jan 11, 2003)

Great pics,

Set as wallpaper . . .

Do you know of a place where I can get a R32 3d model ?

Here's hoping..

Ta

McFly


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

I sell a lot of PCs - that is going on all of them.... be rude not to


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Senna, you the only GTR on the wight isle?

I live near Lymington so we should meet up.
Could go for a nice little drive around the island sometime....



Anthony.


----------

